# Oh those overwelming stashes!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

First the Yarn stash, knitting tools, books, etc. Then spinning, sweet sweet fiber and all the fun tools...now weaving

I have been slowly going through all my yarn and fiber repacking into vacuum bags. It is too hard to give anything up so I'm hoping that the vacuum bags will control the disorder and make room. I have a very small living space and one can tell that a fiber goddess lives here!

I did rehome all 6 skeins of baby yarn & several balls of phentex yarn I bought from the goodwill. But, I need all that yarn which includes partial skeins, bits and pieces that I can eventually use in creative weaving projects. You know one needs all those shades and textures of black, red, blue, etc.

Fiber! I was able to rehome the leftover basic wool fiber that I bought in the beginning, while washed it needs to be seriously picked! I'm so over that and time is flying by and by.

But all the other fiber, so pretty, and ....

BTW, Mama I now know, how much fiber that I have bought from you over the years...all those rare breeds! So much to look forward to. Thanks 😘

So what is the status of your stash(es)?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Exactly why I won’t buy the spinning wheel I desperately want. I cannot house another craft and once I embark on a new craft, I want it *ALL*.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

It's too late all hope is gone, the older we get the more interests we acquire! Question is how much your stash will have grown by a year from now?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> It's too late all hope is gone, the older we get the more interests we acquire! Question is how much your stash will have grown by a year from now?


Hopefully mine will be a lot smaller! But if I keep doing nothing like I have done the past 3 days....


----------



## leftyknitter21 (9 mo ago)

I have entirely too much yarn. I'll never get it all used up. I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more until I'd knit up at least 4 or 5 skeins of what I have. I've done that but doesn't look like I've made a dent in my yarn. 

So many new, pretty yarns are calling my name saying "take me home, take me home". I'm hopelessly lost (G).


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm another with a huge stash that I can't bear to part with, both yarn and a LOT of spinning fiber. One of my goals is to spend some time every day on knitting, spinning, weaving or felting. I couldn't help myself getting supplies and tools for all of these fibery activities but now I have reached the point of no more buying. It is hard as new yarns, colorways are so tempting. I went to the Ann Arbor show in October and the fiber-devil tempted, and won, but the roving is the most beautiful red. Then there was the black silk with bits of color blended in. I knew I'd never see that one again .... but I passed all yarn by.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just the same. If I live to be 200 then I will never use all of this yarn up! Why do we do it? I love buying the stuff and sometimes I think I have an illness!


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

Emmy Cat said:


> I am just the same. If I live to be 200 then I will never use all of this yarn up! Why do we do it? I love buying the stuff and sometimes I think I have an illness!





wordancer said:


> First the Yarn stash, knitting tools, books, etc. Then spinning, sweet sweet fiber and all the fun tools...now weaving
> 
> I have been slowly going through all my yarn and fiber repacking into vacuum bags. It is too hard to give anything up so I'm hoping that the vacuum bags will control the disorder and make room. I have a very small living space and one can tell that a fiber goddess lives here!
> 
> ...


Overload, like many of us. Our daughter is bringing me 2 alpaca fleeces on Sunday and we are shearing the last 2 sheep on Saturday, a ram and his twin brother. I’m currently using the wool washing bowl for plant pots. I’ll get organised eventually Best wishes, Rose


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My stash is quite out of control. My fiber friends will have a good time with their inheritance; distribution of which I have provided for in my will.
In the meantime I invite them to come shop in my stash and have donated to our non-profit local yarn and fiber shop.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

wordancer said:


> First the Yarn stash, knitting tools, books, etc. Then spinning, sweet sweet fiber and all the fun tools...now weaving
> 
> I have been slowly going through all my yarn and fiber repacking into vacuum bags. It is too hard to give anything up so I'm hoping that the vacuum bags will control the disorder and make room. I have a very small living space and one can tell that a fiber goddess lives here!
> 
> ...


It is a daunting task, when our collection surpasses our ability to make things out of it! I just went through and re-homed a bunch myself. Sadly, it doesn't put a dent in the collection!


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

Your stash is now part of self asseveration you are creating peace one stitch at time. This might help you feel better about your carefully collection of fibers for creativity helps with being stewards or beacons of peace. 

So today you go and look for colors and wonder why they are not there. Here is the answer it seems that what you are seeing was selected at least four years ago. I attend a meeting where the process of making glass beads was the topic for this meeting. Several revelations came out of the meeting of which all the colors you are seeing were picked at least 4 years ago. This makes sense in that many of the chemicals used to create dyes must be first gathered from natural resources, then processed into many blends, then sold to those which make and work in many areas (fabric, fibers, beads plastics, house paint, etc) basically all the products we use containing color came from a few companies as well. This would explain why the worlds fashion industry looks the same is because the selection is limited to what they manufacturers made. The reason the independent yarn dyers are able to do different creations is that some do not use chemicals in their process. 

Then there is this news as well . The companies only make so much product for a first run then the waiting game starts . First order is made and sent then they wait to see the response and request for reorders. Once a certain number of reorders is placed cost effect to make another run batch the product is created. The current mess with all the freight being messed up the world is deed going to look a great deal more interesting. Maybe we need to look at our collection stashes as the source for beauty rather than a nuance. We offer a peaceful source of change as well stitch on pity these folks do not ask what we want rather than them controlling all of it. So buy the colors that you like for they maybe take along time for they or some color reappears.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Suitcases can hold a lot of yarn and be stored under the bed. Plastic see-through containers under the bed help too. I love the program on TV called Clean House. So many clever ideas to de-clutter and re-home items.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Denrose said:


> Your stash is now part of self asseveration you are creating peace one stitch at time. This might help you feel better about your carefully collection of fibers for creativity helps with being stewards or beacons of peace.
> 
> So today you go and look for colors and wonder why they are not there. Here is the answer it seems that what you are seeing was selected at least four years ago. I attend a meeting where the process of making glass beads was the topic for this meeting. Several revelations came out of the meeting of which all the colors you are seeing were picked at least 4 years ago. This makes sense in that many of the chemicals used to create dyes must be first gathered from natural resources, then processed into many blends, then sold to those which make and work in many areas (fabric, fibers, beads plastics, house paint, etc) basically all the products we use containing color came from a few companies as well. This would explain why the worlds fashion industry looks the same is because the selection is limited to what they manufacturers made. The reason the independent yarn dyers are able to do different creations is that some do not use chemicals in their process.
> 
> Then there is this news as well . The companies only make so much product for a first run then the waiting game starts . First order is made and sent then they wait to see the response and request for reorders. Once a certain number of reorders is placed cost effect to make another run batch the product is created. The current mess with all the freight being messed up the world is deed going to look a great deal more interesting. Maybe we need to look at our collection stashes as the source for beauty rather than a nuance. We offer a peaceful source of change as well stitch on pity these folks do not ask what we want rather than them controlling all of it. So buy the colors that you like for they maybe take along time for they or some color reappears.


Yes, yes yes, thank you for this thoughtful post. My yarn/fiber stash is indeed a souce of beauty and it has been a joy to see and touch it all. Was rather overwhelming at times, but this phase of making a happy space is almost finished.


----------

